# Really fat guppies and peas



## holly12

I was told to feed my guppies peas, (because they are uber bloated). They aren't sick, I think it's just because I was feeding a protein food in the a.m, then a veggie food at night, when I should have been doing all veggie and only sometimes the protein.

I've been doing all veggie for a month now, and they aren't getting any better - if anything it's worse.

How do I feed them peas? If they are frozen, I thaw them, take the outer skin off and what? Just drop them in the tank? Mush them up?

Will canned peas work? (I don't have frozen or fresh, but have some canned peas in a can of mixed vegetables that I was going to use tonight anyways). Can I use a few of those?

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## BBradbury

Hi holly. You're certainly busy with your fish. I've never fed my fish peas, but you can thaw them if frozen and squeeze the contents of two or three into the tank and throw away the skin.

If you're concerned about feeding too much vegetable matter, then cut back a little and see how the fish respond. Also, it would be good for the fishes' diet to include some frozen brine shrimp or bloodworms.

B


----------



## jrman83

Don't feed for 5 days or so and stop feeding twice a day, they don't need that much.

For peas, throw some in the microwave and cook, slice the outer shell and squeeze out the two halves, then cut that up pretty finely, throw in the tank. It is such a sight to watch mine freak out over pea on pea night that it'll make you want to do it more....just wish it wasn't so time consuming to prepare.


----------



## holly12

Thanks! (Will canned peas work though? I don't have frozen peas at the moment and tomorrow is a holiday - all the stores will be closed). They will be really soft and easy for them to eat since they are canned.... don't know if they need frozen/fresh though.


----------



## jrman83

I'd be worried about stuff put in canned peas....preservatives. I'd only use fresh.


----------



## theguppyman

I agree with the above. I hardly feed my guppies peas as their diet manly consist of blood worms, mosquito larva, and algae. Nothing else. Bear in mind I keep a 55 gallon breeding colony,with hundreds of guppies.


----------



## holly12

theguppyman said:


> I agree with the above. I hardly feed my guppies peas as their diet manly consist of blood worms, mosquito larva, and algae. Nothing else. Bear in mind I keep a 55 gallon breeding colony,with hundreds of guppies.



What? Now I'm confused.... I thought a diet of mainly protein (blood worms, glass worms) was what caused the bloating in the guppies. (I was giving them a protein based flake in the a.m. and a veggie flake in the p.m. with blood worms and brine shrimp as treats). :fish9:

So...... if the protein isn't what's making them huge what is? They are perfectly healthy other wise. (I think they are a bit constipated because they are so fat, but they aren't diseased or anything).

Now I'm only feeding them the veggie flakes because I'm trying to reverse the 'too much protein' in their diet problem. (I want to feed the protein flakes as well because I've got Cardinal tetras who like them, but the guppies get at them and it makes them worse).


----------



## BBradbury

Good morning holly. Your female Fancy Guppies should have a round appearance and the males not quite as much.

These are extremely active fish and burn a lot of calories compared to most tropicals. If you're feeding a good, varied diet of a good brand flake and dried tubifex a couple of times per day, I don't think you need to worry. Supplement with some frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms occasionally. I've found you really get what you pay for when it comes to good fish foods.

I have several large tanks and have hundreds of these fish and my females have very rounded bodies and the bulk of my males are also fairly good sized fish.

I feed a couple of times a day in the morning and evening. Some fishkeepers fast their Guppies one day a week, to keep them foragaing for food. I have quite a few fry, so I don't do it.

Just feed what the fish will eat in a couple of minutes and do this twice a day. I think your fish will be fine.

B


----------



## holly12

Thanks! I'll keep on keepin' on, and if I notice things getting worse, I'll try the peas. (I didn't realize the females were rounder. Good to know). I believe these are males as they are brightly coloured, but, sometimes females will be bright once in a while I guess. (I've got a metallic blue and a green cobra).


----------



## jrman83

Don't throw out the idea of peas though. It is a fresh vegatable, so you know it is good for them - although good for us doesn't always work for them. You will love how they freak out on the peas. If you like watching your fish eat in general....watching them eat peas is like watching on HD tv and flakes are like standard definition. I speak mainly about Guppies and maybe one day if you have more of them, you'll try it. All of my livebearers act like they haven't eaten in 2wks when I put peas in.


----------



## holly12

Now I have to try it, lol. So, I'll thaw them out, pop them out of their skins, chop them up and drop 'em in. (Too bad today's a holiday or I would go and get some frozen peas now, lol).


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

I feed my guppies 3-4 times a day. I have about 40 in the tank right now. 5 adults and the rest are fry. In the morning usually 11am I feed them "Omega One Super Color Flakes" which are protein based, then at 3ish they get fed again with BBS. Sometimes at like 6ish I'll feed them some more flakes, but usually they get flakes and BBS anywhere from 9-10pm. They also eat the Cory bottom feeder pellets I throw in the tank, which are vegetable based. I have some TetraVeggie vegetable based food I feed to my Mollies, which I will occasionally give to my guppies. So mostly they eat protein, but they will have vegetables in their diet too.

Your guppies most likely are fat tho because I noticed your signature says you have 2 males. If there are no females in your tank they dont have anything to chase. The only thing with getting females is you will no doubt have tons of baby guppies.


----------



## jrman83

Females don't seem to matter for my male Gups. They'll chase and try to mate with any fish in the tank, gup or not.


----------

